# Diatom algae again??



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Just got back from about 2 weeks of vacation. Someone was feeding my tanks, but not very much. I added a new light to my tank about 3-4 weeks ago (Kessil LED). I came home to find brown algae on the glass. I know it's not harmful, but I'm wondering if there is something I should adjust? I have the lights on almost 11 hours, pretty evenly mixed blue/white light, but dialed up only about 1/2 way on the strength. Curious. Could it be phosphates or what? 

Gwen


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

GwenInNM said:


> Just got back from about 2 weeks of vacation. Someone was feeding my tanks, but not very much. _* I added a new light to my tank*_ about 3-4 weeks ago (Kessil LED). I came home to find brown algae on the glass. I know it's not harmful, but I'm wondering if there is something I should adjust? I have the lights on almost 11 hours, pretty evenly mixed blue/white light, but dialed up only about 1/2 way on the strength. Curious. Could it be phosphates or what?
> 
> Gwen


Tank has to stabilize again. They will go away by themselves.
(you forgot to mention it is a 350w Kessel LED)


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Tank has to stabilize again. They will go away by themselves.
> (you forgot to mention it is a 350w Kessel LED)


Had to stabilize again, because I got a new light?? And yes, it's the 350W 

Gwen


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes, because of the high intensity of the new light.


----------

